# Cheapo Ibanez Overhaul



## ParkerJLong (Oct 24, 2012)

So I'm in the process of doing a complete overhaul of my rig. Buying a bunch of pedals (DI, compressor, etc) and a want a new bass.

By new bass, I'm debating whether to give my current one a complete overhaul, or whether or not to just buy a new one entirely (which would be much less painful).

I'm pretty sure that the overhaul, in the end, will be more expensive than the new bass (considering parts, original price of this cheapo, possible trips to ER).

HOWEVER. If I wanted to hypothetically turn my GSR206 into a monster of an instrument, I need help with making sure I get the right parts. I intend to do the following:

-Sand and refinish with a swirl finish (Black, white, grays)
-EMG 45DC/45P set, with Treble/Mid/Bass/Volume/Balance controls

Some optional things I've been considering is:

-Replacing the dots with abalone
-Black dome knobs (with abalone inlayed if the above is possible)
-New Bridge (I have no clue what the right spacing is)
-New Tuners (No idea what's already on the bass)
-Straplocks

Put aside the fact that this is much more work than needed, and that I should just go buy another bass because it'll be cheaper. For curiosity's sake, what all would I need to get to accomplish all of this, and if the inlay part is even feasable.


----------



## bob123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Replacing dots??? Lol 

Sounds like you should get a new bass lol. You can get a mij model pretty easily and probably cheaper then can bring up a beat up model to standards.


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Oct 24, 2012)

buy a new bass. at the end of the day, you'll still have a GSR. for the money in upgrading, you could get a used bass with killer specs.


rich


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 24, 2012)

^ that

For $150, I bought an Ibanez SR406 (6 string) bass. I then traded it for my SR885 with a 2Tek bridge.

Just start hunting.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Oct 29, 2012)

Do mods like that to a much better bass than a GSR206.


----------



## iron blast (Oct 29, 2012)

All the mods tho op is look at doing minus the inlay and bridge are all fairly cheep and I'd do on any bass under a grand generally. I suggest looking into sticker inlays and Hipshot Ultralite tuners there are quite a few bridges with adjustable spacing on them also. Ebay will be your friend. The knobs with abalone caps will be on there as well as everything else you listed.


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Oct 30, 2012)

btw, if you swirl, no need to strip the existing finish. still...buy a better bass! the SR400 and SR500 series are very popular basses for a reason: great bang for the buck.

rich


----------



## Necris (Oct 30, 2012)

You can turn a GSR into a halfway decent bass with some work, but absolutely no amount of modding will turn one into a "monster" bass.

What your bass is worth if you were to sell it: $200 (at best).
------------------------------
What your mods will cost:
New Pickups: $200
EMG BTS System: $90
New Bridge: $130
New Tuners: $130
Straploks: $20
Paint: ?

$570 + Shipping and Tax depending on where you buy from.

You're beyond your basses value with pickups and electronics alone.

Replacing the dots is a completely pointless and tedious mod which would be done best with a drill press and a bit that matches the hole size. 





Worse case scenario: You Drill too deep and you destroy your truss rod. Then you will need need to do a hell of a lot more work to replace the rod, (+$30) and potentially the board itself; so add the cost of a fingerboard, fretting material and tools (~$200), or alternately throw your neck in the trash.
Another way to do it is with a soldering iron to melt the glue for the inlay, drill a pilot hole in the center, put a screw in it and literally screw the inlay out. I've seen mixed results.

You'll need to file down all of the new inlays so they're flush after you put them in they very likely won't be without doing so.

It's not worth it.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 30, 2012)

The things that make a cheap instrument "bad" is usually stuff that can't be fixed or changed without investing more money than a "not bad" instrument is worth.

I wouldn't sink too much money into anything that's not totally worth it. I've put money and time into two of my relatively cheap guitars, because they DID sound and feel great. So for those it was worth it. For anything that is definitely cheap in quality, i would much rather do a good setup (or have one done), replace pickups if you have to (but don't get super high end stuff, just pickups that'll do the job decently), and then cosmetic stuff to taste.

Your plan seems alright, just don't spend too much on the pickups, and don't replace hardware unless it NEEDS new hardware. Like if the tuners aren't keeping the strings in tune or something. I'd just drop the idea of replacing inlays, myself. Too much time and effort and money, ya know?


----------



## angus (Oct 30, 2012)

Sink zero money into it and get a different bass. You'll be much happier.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm generally civil with lower-end basses, but the GSR206 is really not a good bass. The soundgear series has garnered a decent reputation, but I think that only starts with 4xx models, and possibly the odd 3xx.

Sell it and pick up an sr506 used. Save the money you would've spent modding it once you realize how much of a turd it was. It's great to buy a cheap bass to learn with, in case you lose interest.

I _implore_ you to reconsider spending another dime on attempting to polish this turd.

Edit: Not to say these basses are bad, but they aren't much better than anything in the price range. On that note, they aren't _worth_ much more than anything in the price range


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree with most here, just get a new bass. I'd go for the SR506, I've played it, and it was phenomenal.


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Nov 5, 2012)

bueller?




rich


----------



## ParkerJLong (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey everyone. Thanks for the replies. The majority of this was to see if any of this was even possible, just out of curiosity.

To a more relevant (and about 10 billion less idiotic questions just to appease myself) question:

Strings.

I've done some googling but can't find any definite answers to my particular needs.

I (obviously) play 6 string bass, and I tune GCFBbEbG (Ab lowered to G like a total loser because I'm originally a guitarist and it's easier for me to write basslines like this). I see people saying a .110 for the C, and others .120 at minimum, but that seems excessive. And then there's the brown-note G, where I have no idea how big of a string I'd need to get that tight and solid (a .130 isn't cutting it).

Regardless if I'm stringing up this crappy IBZ or a new one that I'll hopefully get soon (hurray for finally getting someone to buy things off craigslist after about a year...), what gauges would I want for each string/what string packs and singles would I need?


----------



## iron blast (Nov 13, 2012)

Check out Circle K strings and talk to the owner he specializes in low tunings on bass have him advise you on a custom string set. After he helps build your set write down the string gauges and tension. Your Ibanez is a 34" scale you are going to want a 145 gauge at minimum for low G Imho I would prefer 165 if I was you. I would go or a 125 C string and normal light gauge string set from there on.


----------

